# Router Recall (PC, SEARS, RYOBI)



## Birdflu (Nov 6, 2007)

From the Government Recall Web Site:

http://www.cpsc.gov/cgi-bin/prod.aspx

---------------------------------------------------------------
Model Number Porter-Cable Product Name Serial Number
891 2 ¼ Peak HP Gripvac™ Router 10001 through 24647
892 2 ¼ Peak HP Router Kit 10001 through 68442
893PK 2 ¼ Peak HP Multibase Router Kit 10001 through 68442
894PK 2 ¼ Peak HP Multibase Router Kit with Gripvac™ Attachment 10001 through 24647
895PK 2 ¼ Peak MP Multibase Router Kit with Router Table Height Adjuster 10001 through 68442
8902 2 ¼ Peak HP Variable-Speed Motor 10001 through 68442

Potental Shock Hazard
Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact Porter-Cable toll-free at (800) 949-6348 between 8 a.m. and 6 p.m. CT Monday through Friday, or visit the firm's Web site at www.porter-cable.com
------------------------------------------------------------------------

One World Technologies Recalls Throat Plates Sold with Ryobi Router Tables Due to Laceration Hazard
Name of product: Ryobi Router Table Throat Plates.

Description: The recall involves Ryobi-brand router tables, with model number RT101, which is written on the table's data plate, located on its front leg. These tables were sold as part of the Ryobi combo kits with model numbers R161RTA and R162RTA. The combo kit model number is written on the packaging. A router table holds the router underneath the table. Instead of moving the router over the wood, the table allows the user to guide the wood for cutting. The throat plates are components of the table that consist of five yellow plastic rings. They serve as a guide for the router bit and provide a stable surface around the bit.

Consumer Contact: For more information, consumers can call One World Technologies Inc. at (800) 525-2579 between 8 a.m. and 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday, or go to the firm's Web site at www.ryobitools.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

OWT Industries, Inc., of Pickens, S.C. and Sears Roebuck and Co. (Sears), of Hoffman Estates, Ill., is voluntarily recalling about 5,200 electric routers used in woodworking. The on-off switch on the routers could stick in the "on" position, posing a risk of serious lacerations to the operator and bystanders. 

This recall involves Craftsman® routers, model number 315.17510 with date codes of A0304 or lower. The model numbers and date codes are printed on a black data label located on the electric motor's housing. The routers have an aluminum base with black handles and a black motor. All affected routers were packaged with a cloth carry bag under the stock number 17518. Routers sold without the bag are not involved in the recall.

Sears sold these routers nationwide from November 2002 through January 2003 for about $60.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Thank you. I must check to find out if my routers are listed here.


----------



## ldykeman (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a PC 893PK, and just looked up some more details on this recall for you PC owners out there. The only recall notice I found is Release #06-072, dated 1/24/2006. It pertains to the 890 Type 1 series routers purchased from September 2003 through December 2005. If there is a "T" on the top of the motor above the words "Porter Cable", it is not included in the recall. Luckily, I have an 890 Type 2.
Larry


----------



## Birdflu (Nov 6, 2007)

I am surprised that the Bosch 1617 and the Sears knock off (The model escapes me) have also not been recalled for the same problem. This problem was reported a few years ago. I suppose that Sears and Bosch might think that the problem is not severe enough to recall, even though they present the same safety hazard and have exhibited the exact same problem in three, possibly four routers that I purchased and returned and finally gave up on. Go Figure ....


----------



## maxicamuk (Feb 23, 2012)

Great this is the last thing we need! Oh to die from a router electric shock when the world is in tormoil!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This thread is over 4 years old.


----------

